# mexico with kids?



## sherri (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband and I are both in our early 40's and would like to move to mexico with our 2 young kids (8 and 3). Are there good private schools in the expatriate communities.... say... lake chapala, PV or others? Thank you for your reply.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Your first concern has to be getting long term visas. Have you checked to see whether you would qualify? Will you need to work in Mexico, because that will be difficult.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are private schools at Lake Chapala, mostly in Ajijic. They are expensive and somewhat bilingual. As mentioned above, you will need visas and have to prove sufficient foreign income from pensions and/or investments in order to obtain them. There are other categories of visas for large investors, etc. Your nearest Mexican Consulate or Embassy can advise you.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

I do know of the American School in PV, Bilingual School Mexico - American School of Puerto Vallarta as one of my cousin's friends used to teach there before returning to Brazil.


----------



## sherri (Oct 27, 2008)

thank you for your reply. Would the average monthly charge for private school be close the the same here in the US (about $500/kid)?


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

This is what I found from their site, http://aspv.edu.mx/american-school/Cuotas 08-09.doc and about 12 pesos to dollar is about the current exchange.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

On other forums, people have reported their kids adapted in a fraction of the time required by parents. For them to learn Spanish is almost reflexive, if they play with local kids.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

PieGrande said:


> On other forums, people have reported their kids adapted in a fraction of the time required by parents. For them to learn Spanish is almost reflexive, if they play with local kids.


I have always found the kids pick up Spanish faster than parents, assuming they knew only mostly English before. Plus, the Mexican accent is clearer than what is spoken by a lot of the rest of Latin American, though Colombian Spanish is quite good.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

OK, here's my 20 centavos on the original question. OP, you didn't mention how crucial it is to you to live in an expatriate community (preference, necessity, ...). I don't live in one, & moved to Mexico at a similar age to you (11 years ago). My kids went to a private school until Grade 6. It was a small school, the modest kind you see in practically every neighbourhood in Mexico City. Then I moved them into public school when they started _secundaria_, and they have done well.


----------



## wendyl (Jan 24, 2009)

mexico is made for kids. My kids and grandkids are in Leon Mexico, They have fabulous high standard Montasouri schools and regular private schools that intrigrate English.
Leon is a modern city with all emenities, and skating rink, riding stables, shopping centers, theatres, water park etc
there are jobs in Leons and great buys on beautiful homes. everyone seems to have a maid- cheap.
I know of a great middle class townhouse complex and some brand new executive homes 10 minutes out that would be a great investment as the economy is very strong here


----------



## LWteach (Feb 26, 2009)

*In the same boat!*



sherri said:


> My husband and I are both in our early 40's and would like to move to mexico with our 2 young kids (8 and 3). Are there good private schools in the expatriate communities.... say... lake chapala, PV or others? Thank you for your reply.




Hello Shari! We are in the same boat! My partner and I are also looking to relocate. Our jobs are portable and we want a simpler life. That said, with a two-mom family I am not sure where we could find a good fit. I'd love to hear from you!
LWteach


----------



## mminnes (Mar 4, 2009)

Sherri,

How interesting - my wife and I are also in our early 40s and plan to move down to the Chapala area in July. We are also looking at a few other locations but suspect that we will probably end up in Chalapa. My wife is going down to look at schools and housing in April.

We should keep in touch and share information!

MM


sherri said:


> My husband and I are both in our early 40's and would like to move to mexico with our 2 young kids (8 and 3). Are there good private schools in the expatriate communities.... say... lake chapala, PV or others? Thank you for your reply.


----------



## aaronykelly (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all,

My wife and I are moving to Manzanillo (State of Colima) on 8/14. Our kids will be starting at Campoverde in Manzanillo that week - we're staying through the end of the school year (6/30), though will be coming home at some point midpoint to keep below the 180 day rule.

We're looking for expats in the area with young kids. We're renting a house at the north end of Manzanillo (Real del Country). My work is pretty portable - so with a good airport and daily service on Alaska Airlines in the winter - I'll be in ok shape financially (hopefully!). Kelly and I are in our early 40's and our kids are 3 and 5yo.

Our house is rented here (in Bellingham, WA) starting in September - looking forward to meeting likeminded parents and other folks this year!

Aaron y Kelly Booker


----------



## aaronykelly (Jul 5, 2010)

*Costs for Private Schools*



sherri said:


> thank you for your reply. Would the average monthly charge for private school be close the the same here in the US (about $500/kid)?


In Manzanillo at Campverde - we're looking at about $300/kid for a 3yo and a 5yo.

Your mileage may vary!

Aaron


----------



## hopefan (Aug 2, 2010)

Aaron, my family and I have been living in Manzanillo since January. We are from the Dallas area and have two sons who are beginning school at Campo Verde later this month as well. They are 12 and will be starting secondaria. Maybe we could meet once you are here. In the mean time, if there is anyway we can assist in your move here let us know.

Lee & Patricia


----------

